# Nearly finished Farm Boy engine pic...



## jgedde (Oct 6, 2013)

It's almost done! I made the fuel tank today which has an integral check valve. All that's left to do is to make a buzz box look-alike to hold the ignition circuit, add a battery pack, and to take it all part for painting.

John


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 6, 2013)

That really looks nice. Should look even better after paint.


----------



## idahoan (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice Job John!

That is a real nice looking engine; the finish on the parts is superb.

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great job.  I hope you'll show a video of it running.

Is this a barstock engine with plans available?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## jgedde (Oct 7, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Great job. I hope you'll show a video of it running.
> 
> Is this a barstock engine with plans available?
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Phil!  It is indeed a bar stock engine.  The engine was designed by J.E. Howell and plans are sold by his son Allen.  http://www.model-engine-plans.com/

A video of it running can be found here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoI33CuWYsU[/ame]

John


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 7, 2013)

John,
What a fabulous running engine and thanks for the link to the Howell site.  I'll be needing ignition parts in the future.  The Farm Boy looks like something I may tackle some day.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

